# new TT RS owner: exhaust loud on startup?



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently bought a 2012 TT RS with sport exhaust, is it normal to be quite loud on startup in the morning for the first minute or so? Only happens on cold start, on a warm start it's much quieter.
I bought it with 2500 miles, so not sure if previous owner modified anything.

here's my new baby:









Randy


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That increase in sound is normal, you should hear mine first thing in the morning when the valve is open! I know that car too, that was Jenner's. Pretty sure he did the flapper mod so the valve is always open. Maybe he left it that way. Easy enough to check. Just hit the sport button and see if the tone changes. If it doesn't, the flapper mod is in place.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

normal

congrats on the car. great looking combo. enjoy the driving.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Welcome! Is that dark tint film on your headlight corners? They yellow parts seemed blackened.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice car! Mine is just off the California coast....almost ready to be delivered!! Waiting SUCKS!!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

perfectly normal. Its the ECU trying to warm up the cats as quickly as possible to cut down on cold start emissions


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. The sport button doesn't change the exhaust note so it must have the flapper mod. 

Marty: yes, previous owner tinted the headlight corners and put clear bra on front end and fender flares.

This is my first Audi and I love it! Here are some more photos.

I plan to add the APR stage 1 tune in the spring.

Randy


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

keepryt said:


> Thanks guys. The sport button doesn't change the exhaust note so it must have the flapper mod.
> 
> Marty: yes, previous owner tinted the headlight corners and put clear bra on front end and fender flares.
> 
> ...


I am doing the tint on the corners now it looks good!!!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

keepryt said:


> Thanks guys. ...
> 
> I plan to add the APR stage 1 tune in the spring.
> 
> Randy


That's good because it will probably be available at dealers right about then!


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

*APR tune*

Is APR partnering with Audi to sell ecu upgrades like Stasis?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

keepryt said:


> Marty: yes, previous owner tinted the headlight corners and put clear bra on front end and fender flares.


Interesting! Is this just a stick-on film over top of the headlights?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> That's good because it will probably be available at dealers right about then!


hmmmmmm?!

spill the beans!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe that was sarcasm.


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

I undid the flapper mod and now it's much quieter on startup and in general. 
It would be nice if this mod was cockpit-selectable. 

Marty: it appears to be stick-on film cut to size. 

Randy


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

keepryt said:


> I undid the flapper mod and now it's much quieter on startup and in general.
> It would be nice if this mod was cockpit-selectable.
> 
> Marty: it appears to be stick-on film cut to size.
> ...


Check out the AWE SwitchPath exhaust, the in cockpit switch allows independent and automatic valve actuation seperate and apart for the sport button function.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

YYC Dubber said:


> hmmmmmm?!
> 
> spill the beans!!!!


yes, sorry, my prefered second language, sarcasim.

APR has announced two weeks ago that they are shipping the flashing tools to dealers world-wide.

BUT, i am still waiting for my "local" dealer (2.5 hours away) to advise their ability to perform the flash.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Can the TTRS be port flashed, or do they have to remove the ECU and crack it open?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Can the TTRS be port flashed, or do they have to remove the ECU and crack it open?


Initial requires opening up, subsequent can be port flashed, AFAIK.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Neither of the two local dealers have the flashing tools here yet either.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

keepryt said:


> I undid the flapper mod and now it's much quieter on startup and in general.
> It would be nice if this mod was cockpit-selectable.
> 
> Marty: it appears to be stick-on film cut to size.
> ...


 The flapper mod shouldn't be terribly hard to implement with cockpit controls. More specifically, the flapper will remain open if the connection between the ECU and the valve that controls the vacuum line is interrupted. Some TT-RS owners in the EU found that this cable runs through the trunk, and interrupted it with a remotely operable switch.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> The flapper mod shouldn't be terribly hard to implement with cockpit controls.


 Can't say how hard it was to work out since the experts at AWE did it, but it sure is cool!:thumbup:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

fourtunes said:


> Some TT-RS owners in the EU found that this cable runs through the trunk, and interrupted it with a remotely operable switch.


 Any references to the post or forum? 

If it's a simple high/low control wire, this is a trivial fix, the hardest part being where to mount the switch. However, many things are controlled by digital signals on the CAN bus, which would not take well to a simple switch.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a simple active-high type signal. I know for a fact that you can just disconnect the wiring connector on the valve to disengage it. 

As to references, see this earlier post of mine: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...mod-How-To&p=76774694&viewfull=1#post76774694. It links to a thread on a German forum that describes the process in greater detail (you may need to babel-fish it).


----------

